# MP3 Server Software



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

I need to call on the collective knowledge of the TT Forum Â  for some help finding a software package (if one exists) that will do the following:

I want to move all my music files onto one big FO hard disk/server which is connected to my main Hi-Fi system via a regular audio out jack connection, and use an iPAQ or similar (using wireless) to browse the server and start a track playing *on the server*, so that it can be heard on my Hi-Fi.

Does anyone know if such a piece of software exists? Â I've had a look on download.com etc but nothing fits the bill exactly, they can do everything but can't start the music playing on the server (they all download it/stream it to the iPAQ).

Any ideas appreciated to help my sad little idea get off the ground! Â :-[

Thanks!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmm so what you are saying is, the Ipaq is merely a "remote control" device....

Perhaps some of the PC IR (infra red) remote sofware might be feasible?

I looked at this a while ago, cos my PC is in the next room to my bedroom, I was gonna trail some 5.1 speakers into the bedroom off the soundcard output, and through the same hole inthe wall, pull through an IR receiver - then I could lie in bed and operate winamp via remote control.......

Of course this is the "simple" route. Yours is a bit more complicated!!


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Buy an Xbox 

You can control the xbox as normal via your TV, but stream stuff from your big FO HD to the xbox which plays it. Also works for avis or any file.

Or just put a big FO hard disc in the Xbox and have all yr music at your fingertips!

I went through a similar thought process to you, trying to figure out a way of playing all my music on my HiFi downstairs, but didn't really find anything the did the job properly - except using the Xbox!

Hmmm... does Netmeeting work on an IPAQ? If so you can use Netmeeting to remote control your server and start the music playing..?


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

yes I thought about the IR route, and I know someone else who has a similar setup, except they use a Linux box. Â I'll have to have a chat about their set-up although I really wanted it to use the wireless so that it was properly mobile.

What size is the default HDD in the xbox, and is it easy to upgrade?

The netmeeting idea is another one, but I only thought of using something like PCAnywhere....

..the search continues! Â


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Here is a question.... will the Xbox take a wireless network card? (for network and broadband connectivity)


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Here is a question.... will the Xbox take a wireless network card? (for network and broadband connectivity)


I suspect not, but you could always use one of these...

http://www.linksys.com/products/product ... 6&prid=432


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

You could also look into the turtlebeach Audiotron... std. sized hifi unit with a remote control etc. and an ethernet port - can mount windows shares (and samba-linux with a bit of frigging)

Can also stream music direct from the internet...

not got one but hear a lot of people recommending them..

def. thinking about one of these for my new hifi setup... (if/when I manage to move!)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/audio/379c/]

there is a UK distributor...

http://www.invisionuk.com

Invision UK
Fieldwood House
Bacton Road
Haughley Green
Stowmarket
IP14 3RQ

Tel : 01449 677 233
Fax : 01449 675 654


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Not really the answer you are looking for, but this is the solution I came up with.
Apologies for the naff web page design.

http://www.matrixorbital.com/projects/jims_mp3/jims_mp3_player.htm


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Wow, that Audiotron box is excellent, especially as it has a web interface which means that I could potentially control it with an iPAQ!

Shame its as much in GBP as it is in dollars!

Jim, your set-up looks wicked too, it's exactly what I want, but controlled via IR instead...

From what was a potential idea, this has started consuming a lot of reaseach time!! - Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.fperkins.com/news/archives/00000001.shtml

This guy did it - his source code (perl I think) is there to download.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

It also has a normal/domestic remote control ... so maybe not even need to use the iPaq - although that would be cool too


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I did a search for winamp web interface and found:

http://www.flippet.org/wawi/about.shtml

That sounds like what you need man... he specifically talks about controlling it with a PDA.. the web page is REAL simple - just text - and would render great on your ipaq.

P.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> http://www.fperkins.com/news/archives/00000001.shtml
> 
> This guy did it - his source code (perl I think) is there to download. Â


Thanks Amir.

/Chris goes away looking for a dummies guide to running this stuff on his Windows box!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> I did a search for winamp web interface and found:
> 
> http://www.flippet.org/wawi/about.shtml
> 
> P.


Bingo! We have a winner!

Thanks dude! I don't know why I didn't look there in the first place!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

That WinAmp plugin is the dogs danglies. It does exactly what I want, and anyone who wants to do something similar, I urge you to give it a go. The interface is basic, but that's all you need for a PDA really. Now all I need is a big FO hard disk!

Thanks to everyone!


----------

